# Bait, Bait, And more Bait?



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

I like to fish after work, Streight to the water. Do you guys keep frozen bait on hand. I was thinking about keeping some mackerl in the freezer maby some bunker some mullet. and trying some of that new bait like bloodworms they sell the fake stuff in the small container. I like to visit the tackel shop but when I want to fish I hate like hell to stop on the way. I also hate to buy fresh bloodworms find out nothing is hitting on them and they die before I can use them. Or the bait shop is out and I have artifical as a backup.
What works for you. do you keep a good supply of bait on hand?


----------



## petefish (Sep 11, 2008)

*bait*

check out salting baits 101 under the Fishing Bible at the bottom of the forum I've salted squid that I've had in my car for the last 6+ months with no smell at all. I've also used it for shrimp when traveling to the Obx - worked well also and salt is cheap - i salt them in old tupperware or freezer bags


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I use use all of the mentioned. Berkley Gulp baits work really well and you can keep them in your tackle box.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Like Dogg says berkley is good, if you want "real bait" salt it, don't freeze it. If I have to use frozen bait would rather not fish at all....salt


----------



## pierfisher (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks alot. I learned about bait. I was checking out the Gulp in the pale, not cheap but I met a guy at the store who uses it and he says he re-dips ro recharge the bait and you can put the used bait back in the pail and it wont go bad. Also bio-degradeable in the water. 
Thanks again
I am going to try salting some baits also. Great Idea. I have never herd about that trick.


----------

